# What's a Sosta?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm guessing it's the Italian equivalent of an Aire or Stellplatz.
Or am i wrong, is it more like a proper campsite?

Thanks


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

You are right, it's an Italian Aire/Stellplatz.

We had terrible trouble finding them though. :roll: didn't seem anywhere near as easy as in France and Germany, but maybe it was just us?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> I'm guessing it's the Italian equivalent of an Aire or Stellplatz.
> Or am i wrong, is it more like a proper campsite?
> 
> Thanks


You're not wrong, go to the top of the class :wink: 
Full title AREE DI SOSTA


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Yes, you are right, they are like Aires and Stellplatz in Italy. The facilities vary and some can be as equipped as a camp site, others are somewhere you can park. There is a book with them in, available from Vicarious Books.
CandA


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

For a breakdown of different types of 'Sosta', see here....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-250698.html#250698

Pete


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

As an alternative to the book you can get them all online at www.camperonline.it This site also contains reviews of the sostas - most of them are in Italian but it is fairly straightforward to get the gist of whats been said. Our experience is that the standards of sostas is much more variable than the french aires and they are generally more expensive

Chris


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Soste in Italy*

 Ciao tutti, Peejay has given you the correct link.  Hadn't seen it for ages. The correct spelling is 'area di sosta' for one and 'aree di sosta' in the plural. If just using the expression 'sosta' as many do, then the plural is 'soste'. Sorry to be pedantic but I hate myself when I make silly mistakes like that. I must have needed some 'aria fresca' at the time!
On the subject of websites, apart from 'camperonline.it'
another couple quite good
www.turismoitinerante.it
www.caravanecamper.it

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Some of them- usually privately owned- can be quite expensive- campsites on concrete effectively with hook ups, sanitary block, recreation rooms and laundry and securely fenced. They are usually cheaper than a "proper" Italian campsite but not hugely- about the same price as a French municipal. There is an organisation- Camper Club- who have several excellent ones which, with your CCI card, charge 10 euros per night.

Others can be a real dump - a corner of the town car park with a smelly drain and a tap and no feeling of security.

There are not the number of pleasant little municipally owned ones that the French seem to provide so readily.

G


----------

